# My New Saw Kicks Ass



## NE WOODBURNER (Dec 11, 2012)

Behold My MS250 & (New) MS 362.....View attachment 267137
View attachment 267138
View attachment 267139
 Amazed by It's cutting ability


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice combo combo rep comin :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Junk*

Those saws are both junk. I will send you my address to dispose of them safely.


----------



## sgt7546 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice combo of saws. Those can say what they want about MS250, but mine has made a hell of a lot of fire wood. I just don't tell my stove that some of the wood was processed with a "homeowner" saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got the smaller one's father (025), I'd like to have the larger one, or one of his bigger brothers. ;o)


----------



## Treeman244 (Dec 15, 2012)

awesome saws, and according to Stihl, it may say "homeowners" on the label, but they will tell you up front they dont make a homeowners saw! unlike husky and echo ect...


----------



## Stihl slinger (Jan 9, 2013)

One of the saws in my collection is the ms390 they clain to be a mid-grade saw have to say very impressed with the ballance and the performance of the saw. I have owned it and run it quite often for the last four years or so and has yet to let me down.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 10, 2013)

I could say the same for my Stile 361 -- but my old 046 cuts faster than my Stihl 084. Nice saw, that 046. I have used it for fuel reduction cutting, killing small small P-pines--- once you get used to the weight, the power will suck you in. Just get it near the tree and it is felled and bucked.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## chaikwa (Jan 15, 2013)

Treeman244 said:


> awesome saws, and according to Stihl, it may say "homeowners" on the label, but they will tell you up front they dont make a homeowners saw! unlike husky and echo ect...



I heard that Husky had Stihl make their homeowner line because Husky didn't have the ability to make something so light and cheap unless they went to China. oke: :msp_lol:


----------



## JimmyMac (Jan 19, 2013)

Man, oh man.. 
I hear that! 

I picked up a new 362 also, recently. 

Absolutely in lust with this machine. 


Have fun, amigo.


----------



## Tiewire (Jan 19, 2013)

Have same combo of saws Woodburner. Well almost, 025 and 361. Could not be more pleased.


----------



## Stlshrk (Feb 17, 2013)

Good stuff. If you listen closely, you can hear the chain reaction of trees shivering. Others just call it wind.


----------



## John R (Feb 18, 2013)

chaikwa said:


> I heard that Husky had Stihl make their homeowner line because Husky didn't have the ability to make something so light and cheap unless they went to China. oke: :msp_lol:



If that were true, it'd be the only good Husky made.


----------



## chaikwa (Feb 18, 2013)

John R said:


> If that were true, it'd be the only good Husky made.



Stihl's new 2013 spring line-up:


----------

